# Western Riding



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

At open shows simple lead changes will probably be fine. If they are going strictly by the AQHA rule book, though, you are required to do 4 flying changes to count as an entry in the class. Best of luck!!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

thank you i will only be doing open shows but im going to work really hard on his flying but again thank you


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

You're welcome. Best of luck with it.


----------

